# Looking for Kitty, 12.3HH bay pony



## Waterborn (11 March 2012)

Still looking for Kitty, our bay ex BSJA pony, heart shaped star.  She was sold to Newport a number of years ago and was reported to have been sold to someone in North Wales ?  Would love to see her again, have some great stories to tell. You know when there is one you wish you hadn't sold, well she's the one. She must be in her 20s by now.


----------



## Waterborn (17 April 2012)

Anyone? She has a heart shaped star, we have a fab video of her


----------



## prettypony95 (17 April 2012)

whereabouts in North Wales do you know?


----------



## Waterborn (18 April 2012)

Afraid I've not been able to find out   All I can say is that she was an amazing jumping pony, very fast against the clock and would have been one of those 'hard to find' ponies at Pony Club. I'm kicking myself for losing touch !


----------



## prettypony95 (18 April 2012)

do you have any more pics? I am in North Wales


----------



## Waterborn (19 April 2012)

Appreciate pp95, I'll dig them out this evening and photograph them (I didn't have a digital camera back then)


----------



## Waterborn (19 April 2012)

Forgot to say, when she was registered BSJA, her name was My Kitty Hawk


----------



## Waterborn (28 April 2012)

Finally got some photos, Summer and Winter ones


----------



## Waterborn (28 April 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## Purple Duck (28 April 2012)

I just wanted to say that I think she is Beautiful!!

Good luck with your search- it may be worth posting on some fB groups- maybe even as far down as Surrey/Hampshire/Kent?

xXx


----------



## Waterborn (29 April 2012)

Thanks PD, good idea


----------



## blue eye (29 April 2012)

hi i traced my bsja mare by a friend pulling up her bsja records will tell you if she still competing where and who by then if she is you will have a name to trace good luck


----------



## Waterborn (29 April 2012)

She still appears on my BSJA records so I'm suspecting the new owners haven't registered her ?


----------



## Waterborn (5 May 2012)

Forgot to say, this mare was bought from a riding school and was pretty good at XC and dressage too!


----------



## Waterborn (17 May 2012)

Still drawing a blank.......appreciate any news, even if bad


----------



## Waterborn (30 January 2013)

Still looking  , always looking


----------

